# Windows 2000 Safe Mode Start Up Hangs



## bigbearbard (Sep 3, 2010)

After attempting to do a defrag on this machine I was warned it could not because it has a chkdsk /f to run first. It instructed me to go to run and enter chkdsk /f. When I did this it said it could not do it because other resources were preventing it, did I want to run chkdsk on startup. I answered Y. On startup it did not run chkdsk. 

So being a wiseguy I thought I would go into safe mode and run chkdsk /f again but when I tried to log into safe mode, c prompt of windows2000 it keeps hanging at system32\drivers\mup.sys. So as a result I can't get into safe mode. 

When I run chkdsk without the /f it works but finds no errors. 

Does anyone have any suggestions so I can run chkdsk /f so I can defrag the drive, and oh yeah what can I do so I have the security option of loging into safe mode. 

Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

After scheduling the check, when you reboot, you should get a black screen like in the screen shot below saying a disk check has been scheduled. Since yours is not running, it may display an error like *autochk not found*, or something else.
Do you see anything like that screen when you reboot?

Schedule a check, make sure you get the confirmation message:
*This volume will be checked the next time the system restarts.*
then reboot and see if that screen, or any other error is displayed.
Then check in the Event Viewer for any errors, or the log of the results:
Click *Start | Run* (or press *WinKey+R*), type *eventvwr.msc*, press *Enter*
If chkdsk ran, it will create an entry in the *Application* log with a Source of *Winlogon*.
Errors could be in either *Application* or *System*.

You can also try booting to *Safe Mode with Command Prompt*, or, boot with the Win2K CD and start the Recovery Console. (Press R to repair on first screen, then C on the 2nd).
In the Recovery Console use *chkdsk* */P* instead of *chkdsk* */F*.


----------



## bigbearbard (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you. Through the Win2000 OS Disk I was able to do a chkdsk /p and it did say there were errors and chkdsk /f was recommended. However, since the chkdsk /p was completed I was able to do a defrag. But not able to do a chkdsk /f. On the screen shot you provided my machine displayed Cannot open volume for direct access. What could be going on? 

In addition Safe Mode keeps hanging at system32\drivers\mup.sys. So as a result I can't get into safe mode to attempt the scan.

Any further thoughts?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

From the Recovery Console the only options are chkdsk /P and chkdsk /R. It shouldn't suggest chkdsk /F. Are you sure it suggested /F and not /R?

When you ran it with /P did it say it fixed the errors, or that it was unable to fix the errors?

Finding lots of possibilities for the "Cannot open volume for direct access" error, most of them pointing to AntiVirus/AntiMalware programs that start at boot, though it could be amost anything that starts then accesses the drive.. Might try looking in Services (Click *Start | Run* (or press *WinKey+R*), type *Services.msc*, press *Enter*), and set any services related to your AV/AM software to Manual or Disable instead of Automatic, and test. Don't forget to set them back once done.

Have you tried booting with Boot Logging enabled? Tab F8 at startup, then from the menu choose Enalbe Boot Logging. The log will be named ntbtlog.txt and will be in the Winnt folder.
Check that to see what drivers load after *mup.sys*, that might give a clue.


----------

